# Service Entrance location



## matthewsmcm (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey folks. I'm rewiring a 60 year old home. The service entrance location is being moved. The only sensible location that I can find is to enter just above the foundation. However to do this I'd have to drill through the sill plate and bottom plate for the wall upstairs. Not sure if this is okay or not. Look forward to feedback!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

matthewsmcm said:


> Hey folks. I'm rewiring a 60 year old home. The service entrance location is being moved. The only sensible location that I can find is to enter just above the foundation. However to do this I'd have to drill through the sill plate and bottom plate for the wall upstairs. Not sure if this is okay or not. Look forward to feedback!


Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean , sill plate and bottom plate of upstairs wall?


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Floor Joists?










or no?










60 year old house you might/probably have the joists cemented in?

You could always go lower and pop a hole through the concrete foundation no?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

your only limitation is probably the length of service cable your AHJ allows before the main


----------



## matthewsmcm (Mar 16, 2014)

It's two 2x4 s on top of each other just above the foundation wall. I guess this is what they used for a rim joist.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

matthewsmcm said:


> It's two 2x4 s on top of each other just above the foundation wall. I guess this is what they used for a rim joist.


Drill it ! No worries.
So floor joists are sitting on top of them then?
Your original post sounded like it was up at floor height above floor joist.
But as far as I know any thing 2" below floor height is fair game.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The band is not structural. It is just there the keep the joist in line. If it is on the wall parallel to the joist then it is sitting on a foundation so a few holes wont hurt it


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

What are the joists sitting on?
I don't understand. You should still have the joist space to drill in.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

farlsincharge said:


> What are the joists sitting on?
> I don't understand. You should still have the joist space to drill in.




Yea , Drill the space and not the sill Plates .





Pete


----------



## matthewsmcm (Mar 16, 2014)

Would it be a bad idea to just bust through the foundation?


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

This sounds like balloon framing. If it is, you should be able to go in above the sill because you have the depth of the floor joist to work with.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

matthewsmcm said:


> Would it be a bad idea to just bust through the foundation?


I think I threw that idea at you in my above post.

Don't bust. Rent a driill and coring bit from HD or somewhere and... as nice neat hole.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I've always considered drilling through the foundation a liability, especially if the holes low an close to the ground. All you need is a good snow storm and get that hole you drilled leaking into and around the panel makes for a poor installation in my opinion. I would do whatever it takes to come through a wooden framing member at 24" high minimum. It's also much easier installing service-entrance conductor through the rim joist area.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

matthewsmcm said:


> Would it be a bad idea to just bust through the foundation?


Yes it would.

No matter what NEVER do it!


----------

